
Knowledge Graphs - fxru
https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.02320
======
iddan
We are working on an open-source Knowledge Graph called Cayley
([https://cayley.io](https://cayley.io)) including a browsable web interface
([https://github.com/cayleygraph/web](https://github.com/cayleygraph/web)) and
a new query language improving on the work done by Google Knowledge Graph
(formerly Freebase) and the W3C's Semantic Web project.

~~~
mark_l_watson
That is very cool. You mention some RDF support, but no SPARQL query support
if I understand your first linked web page.

For what my opinion is worth, I encourage you! I have been a fan of the
semantic web since day zero, and I worked with their Knowledge Graph while
working at Google. In order promote the tech, I am working on an app (for iOS
and macOS) that will walk new users through using SPARQL against endpoints
like WikiData and DBPedia. My email is in my profile, contact me and we can
set up a phone call sometime.

~~~
bjonnh
Where can we find information about how Google is using KGs? All I can find is
pretty old info (freebase etc). there are details of what they do with it
(those boxes in searches, but no technical explanation)

------
cldwalker
Two of the paper's authors wrote up a helpful history of knowledge graphs that
would be interesting for those who enjoyed this submission -
[http://knowledgegraph.today/paper.html](http://knowledgegraph.today/paper.html)

~~~
ablekh
Here's a less comprehensive and certainly much less academic, but nevertheless
potentially interesting, related post:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/knowledge-graphs-end-user-
pro...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/knowledge-graphs-end-user-products-
from-cyc-ai-part-daniel-kornev).

------
mroyt
For anyone interested, there's a (virtual) knowledge graph conference going on
in May (www.knowledgegraph.tech). Ignore the pricing, since it reflects the
original in-person event. I'm organizing an investor pitch session for this
conference and am looking for early (A, seed, or pre-seed) startups interested
in participating - let me know if interested!

~~~
agravier
I'm interested in the online event. I don't have a KG-related business to
pitch though. Is that an issue?

~~~
mroyt
Sorry for the delay! You should definitely just attend the conference:
[https://www.knowledgegraph.tech/](https://www.knowledgegraph.tech/)

------
tasogare
Whao, great resource. I just skimmed it, but I like they define and categorize
knowledge graphs (annex A.3) because this is something that wasn't properly
done.

~~~
aldoushuxley001
I'm so glad I read your comment because it motivated me to actually click into
the PDF and read further. It truly is an incredible resource. Really a tour de
force.

------
eachro
Can anyone point to a place where knowledge graphs are used effectively in
industry/research/personal hobby?

~~~
motohagiography
Current consulting project involves strategy for patching 8000
vulnerabilities, across 300 OS images, hosting 500 applications, managed by 50
branches, in 20 divisions, where about 40 people are accountable at a business
level for the applications.

I'm using neo4j to integrate this set with HR and financial allocations data
to show the direct exposure of business applications to their budgets, and
provide a rough value at risk on a per branch basis, and create big scary
graph viz clouds of vulnerabilities that all point to the person responsible
for them, mainly to get people to get off their asses and patch their shit.

I'm also using queries of the graph to auto-generate hierarchies of jira epics
and stories and assign them to the business owners so we can track remediation
across the whole enterprise in both jira and azure devops.

It has produced a navigable organization map and we can run queries like, show
me the vulnerability exposure of this division based on the aggregate risk of
the applications deployed by its branches, and show me who is responsible for
fixing it. Show me the sr. manager who has the most vulnerabilites roll up to
them by their jr. managers, etc.

~~~
Iv
Isn't that mostly a database problem? I have loved knowledge graphs for a
while until I realized they were just a way to obfuscate complex problems, not
solving them.

Here, what part of your problem wouldn't be solved by a DB with a table of
vulnerabilities, a table of branches and divisions, and a table of people?

A query can fetch the images and apps used by a division, then use that to
query the vuln database.

I mean, I understand the problem is not super simple, but I fail to see what
knowledge graphs bring to it?

~~~
bawolff
Aren't knowledge graphs just a buzzword way of saying "graph database"?

So yeah, the types of problem a db system solves are db problems, even if its
using a semantic network model instead of a relational model

~~~
__afk__
Graph databases can hold totally bespoke data that makes sense only to the
consuming application or they can hold data that has been factored and
connected to outside terminologies and external datasets. One holds data, one
holds knowledge.

------
xamde
The paper reads like an index into a number of related research fields. One
running example, very concise explanations, maaaany references.

------
jszymborski
Very strange question, but can anyone identify the serif font used in the
body? The two-story characters are very nice and the serifs are not
distracting.

~~~
rjknight
It would appear to be this: [https://www.dafont.com/linux-
libertine.font](https://www.dafont.com/linux-libertine.font)

~~~
jszymborski
Thanks!

~~~
dunham
If you have poppler (and maybe xpdf) installed, the "pdffonts" command will
list the fonts referenced in a pdf file (and whether they're embedded or not).

------
julienreszka
I found causal loop diagram much more effective

------
tsumnia
The paper looks like it will be a nice resource to direct AI students towards;
however, the Reviewer 2 in me is stirring, I'm sort of concerned with the lack
of Betty's Brain citation in the paper, as that is one of the studies on
knowledge graphs in education.

------
vanusa
.

~~~
luspr
No. Its year=2020, Month=03.

